# IHS: Plasma HDTV Market Share Falls



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HomeMediaMagazine


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

In a society that adores 128k MP3s and Netflix "high def" I doubt anyone is surprised that plasma is a waning tech.


----------

